

Who's requiring uneeded fluff in their passwords? - gte910h

Perhaps some public attention on "Please use a symbol, greek unicode character, and capital letter in your password" type rules on sites will get them to use modern password strength testing that doesn't make people write down passwords.<p>Please say "Site name:Bad part of password policy"<p>github:requires numerals even if entropy is very high without
======
mooism2
I'd love to use greek characters in passwords, if only I could be sure sites
weren't silently folding them to question marks, or deleting them altogether.

